# Disassemble G4003?



## HighWall (Feb 15, 2015)

I'm fixing to move some machinery into my new workshop in a month or so.  The most problematic is a G4003G lathe.  I will have movers to help and a liftgate truck.  We have freight elevators and a loading dock on the near end and an engine hoist and skids on the far to get it in position.  The last time I checked, the ways are straight and level.  I was wondering if it would do potentially more damage to the tool to take it apart and move it in pieces or keep it on its bases and move it all together.


----------



## darkzero (Feb 15, 2015)

Shouldn't be a problem removing the base. As far as how much you want to take apart is the question. Is the reason to reduce size or weight? I would not recommend going as far as to remove the headstock.


----------



## wrmiller (Feb 15, 2015)

Those lathes are bought with the bases separate from the lathe itself. You might run into some sealant between the lathe and chip tray (recommended to keep oil/coolant out of the bases). Once you remove the lathe from it's bases, you can strap the lathe to a couple of furniture dolleys and roll it to it's new home. 

Then use the engine hoist to put it back on it's stands. This will be what I do when I have to move my machines.


----------



## HighWall (Feb 15, 2015)

I was hoping to leave it on the bases if possible...I hadn't planned to take it apart further than that in any case.


----------



## epanzella (Feb 15, 2015)

My G4003G was shipped disconnected from it's bases and is quite top heavy when assembled. I would never move mine totally assembled for fear of it toppling. I would also be concerned about bed twist as the bases would act like levers if they were to be forced out of alignment with each other by rigging or uneven terrain.


----------



## ortho (Feb 15, 2015)

HighWall, I'd listen to epanzella's advice.  My G4003G was shipped in the same manner, 3 big pieces.  Also, if you would, take a close look at its end profile; the "toppling factor" is somewhat frightening.


----------



## HighWall (Feb 16, 2015)

Thanks.  Thats what I wanted to know.


----------



## Chuck Torman (Feb 17, 2015)

ortho and epanzella are 100% correct, my G4003G was also shipped the same way. My owner's manual tells you how to route the straps for lifting in order to keep from bending things like the leadscrew, feed rod & etc., I would suggest that you contact Grizzly and get them to e-mail a copy of that page to you, might save you a little grief. Good Luck.


----------



## coolidge (Feb 18, 2015)

The base is not exactly lightweight, that's like hanging dead weights on each end of the lathe if you lift it with them attached. Also some guy recently toppled his lathe over onto the floor busting a bunch of stuff doing far less than trying to move it I vote to remove it from the base for the move.


----------

